# My new drag car



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh my :bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks amazing what are the specs mate?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Looks amazing what are the specs mate?


2.8l big Borg turbo,
290 cams 
Massive spec drag head
Greedy plenum
Single throttle body
Made 960 bhp ath so 1000+ at the fly without the nos and 850lb torque


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

holy shit. wow!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

bayside gtr said:


> 2.8l big Borg turbo,
> 290 cams
> Massive spec drag head
> Greedy plenum
> ...



Niiiiice, sequential gbox ?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Niiiiice, sequential gbox ?


H pattern dog box wanna beat previous record of the car which it still holds in uk


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations. 
very impressive, like the striking yellow with blue.

this is Waynes ex car right? 

Do you know what the car weighs?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Umar said:


> Congratulations.
> very impressive, like the striking yellow with blue.
> 
> this is Waynes ex car right?
> ...


Yes m8 and car weighs about 1480kg


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

bayside gtr said:


> 2.8l big Borg turbo,
> 290 cams
> Massive spec drag head
> Greedy plenum
> ...



You going to get it on redlines rollers Steve? Hopefully get a chance to see you and your dad at one of the meets this year in this


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a video of this thing?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> You going to get it on redlines rollers Steve? Hopefully get a chance to see you and your dad at one of the meets this year in this


Yes m8 Richard doing it having a road map and a race map :flame::runaway::chuckle:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

J13ME said:


> Is there a video of this thing?


There is 1 on my Facebook on low boost on road but not been tested yet on drag strip, old set up with less power and torque it run 9.3


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I followed a bit of Wayne's progress last year and he seemed to struggle for a long time to break 10s. Have the issues been sorted now? Should run 8's if you've upped the power and get good traction?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

matt j said:


> I followed a bit of Wayne's progress last year and he seemed to struggle for a long time to break 10s. Have the issues been sorted now? Should run 8's if you've upped the power and get good traction?


Hi Matt a lot of problems was launch control the way car was set up was different to what Wayne was used to but that has been sorted now and my dad has changed few things so very soon we shall see what happens but defo should see 8s out of car with the spec it has now


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cool, what ECU is it running? 
2 step launch control?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

matt j said:


> Cool, what ECU is it running?
> 2 step launch control?


Link


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Was the launch control issue to do with ground speed?
I've had an issue with launch where the ECU is looking at wheel and mission speeds and can't determine slip.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Be good to see it in action Steve, what power did it run for the 9.3 1/4 wasn't it 860 if I remember rightly?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

matt j said:


> Was the launch control issue to do with ground speed?
> I've had an issue with launch where the ECU is looking at wheel and mission speeds and can't determine slip.


I'm not sure it was sorted when bought the car and dad has now put his magic on the car can't wait to see what it will do, I know it won't happen over night but it will all be worth it :flame:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> what power did it run for the 9.3 1/4 wasn't it 860 if I remember rightly?


Yeah, Wayne posted a 9.3 @ 139mph at the pod according to his build thread...



w12 yne said:


> Back in 2012 mark and Garth at mgt racing decided to take my skyline r32gtr on, they soon seen the potential where they could push myself and the car forward, after our first outing we got back, rebuilt the motor, added nitrous, upgraded the ecu, and got Garth to work his magic in the dyno and pushed it through the 2012 season, japshow finale seen me get into the final and run with a 9.3 @139mph unfortunately loosing to Jeff's ludgate! 9s were consistent from the day the car was built tbh but drag racing is an addiction and there's always that temptation of wanting more! I drove it through the winter on the road and early 2013 my partner announced she was pregnant, so the decision was made to have a year out and leave the car in the garage! A year had passed and me and mark had a coversation about getting the car back out there, but myself and mgt racing wanted to step it up a notch, so I sold the hks t51kai turbo that had been so good to me over the years and purchased a brand new setup, mark and Garth came and collected the car a few weeks ago and all of a sudden it's having a lot of work done, new turbo and manifold where fitted, down pipe and screamer pipes where made and new trigger system has been installed this week, next week the car is off to pro alloy to have all boost pipes/clips fabricated, then it's back down to Garth to pull the numbers out of it we need to run consistent 8s, all being well we should be at japshow competing in the jap drag series at santapod raceway.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Be good to see it in action Steve, what power did it run for the 9.3 1/4 wasn't it 860 if I remember rightly?


Yes m8 860 flywheel power now has 1200 roughly


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It should be possible to run low 8s @ 160s with that power/weight Steve.
Very impressive


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

matt j said:


> It should be possible to run low 8s @ 160s with that power/weight Steve.
> Very impressive


Well engine is capable m8 let's see what it does on track to hit a 8 will be my achievement will be over the moon if it does cause I believe it is more than capable once set up correctly and with driver skills )


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Got a pretty similar aim myself but my car is carrying a lot more weight. 
Hopefully catch you at the track this year, will you be going to TOTB?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

That thing should run very quick times, at that power and weight... It performed poorly at Totb so I hope you've sorted the issues cus its a very quick car...and has potential of going even quicker...

For example 
I ran 10's at Totb with a terminal of 137mph @ 10.76 or 10.8 with a weight of a massive 1740kg without driver I think... That was on pump fuel.. And full road trim So I'm guessing around 750hp on lowish boost and rwd!

Matt j ran and high 9 with terminals of 139 - 140 mph on race fuel but with a bit more weight... And very decent 60fts 

So god only knows what this thing could do if it got off the line well... Best of luck, and get some tips off the old man!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nailsgtr600 said:


> I ran 10's at Totb with a terminal of 137mph @ 10.76 or 10.8 with a weight of a massive 1740kg without driver I think... That was on pump fuel.. And full road trim So I'm guessing around 750hp on lowish boost and rwd!


From that, what you're saying Rich, is you think you ran 137mph at over 1800kg (you and fuel clearly being more than 60kg) with 750bhp at the fly? I'd have expected terminals of 130-131 with that power tbh.



nailsgtr600 said:


> Matt j ran and high 9 with terminals of 139 - 140 mph on race fuel but with a bit more weight... And very decent 60fts


my best was 143mph limited to 1.5bar max with an ECU/E888 fault and a damaged turbo which is consistent with both the dyno graph and chart above - I was over the moon! 

At the end of the day, I'd say I was running close to 100 bhp more than you and had far better grip Rich. I offered you my tyres but you didn't want to kill your gearbox. The offer still stands btw, it's all just good fun.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

I was just going off these slips Matt and what I saw on the day...


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ive got my slips and official weight somewhere... I'll dig them out... No digs intended Matt! Just what I've got to hand... And what I've seen..


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Come on boys pull your finger out, my little 2 litre Evo ran 9.13 :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Conrad said:


> Come on boys pull your finger out, my little 2 litre Evo ran 9.13 :chuckle:


At Elvington?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nailsgtr600 said:


> Ive got my slips and official weight somewhere... I'll dig them out... No digs intended Matt! Just what I've got to hand... And what I've seen..


I'm sure I did more than 1 run on the day. 
Proven physics must be wrong; No worries though, I'm not in competition with you or Andy - back on topic...


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> At Elvington?


9.4x at Elvington, 9.13 at Pod :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Makes sense with the difference everyone was seeing at TOTB Conrad - 0.3 to 0.4 slower.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

matt j said:


> Makes sense with the difference everyone was seeing at TOTB Conrad - 0.3 to 0.4 slower.


Let me know when your out with it, I will see if I'm in the UK


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*nice*

very nice ,i also run a big borg on a 2.8,
960 hp at the wheels ,very impressive ,thats aprox 1200 flywheel.
may i ask what fuel and boost were used for thoes numbers .
impresive machine ,good work.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Transmission losses won't be 25% Adrian.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

No competition Matt, I was just comparing from an event I was at... And having only ever ran at two events in my life I thought I'd add a little from what I saw on the day..(which was the three cars I mentioned) 
And to involve Andy I thought was very odd seeing as I didn't...! 
Either way.. My weight was 1640 without driver and my terminals was 136-137mph with 60fts at 1.880,
Due to low base fuel pressure I ran low boost at around 750hp on pump!

For your terminals of 140 and the turbo issues you'd be prob running similar power on the race but with a much better gearbox setup with flat shift! 

The drag strips the best way to gauge hp in my eyes as the terminals don't lie and dyno operators do! With the power you've got now I guess you'd be hoping for 160+ mph depending on weight Matt? 

With regards to the tyres id love to.. Sadly the car isn't in any state ATM.. 

Conrad that 2litre was a nippy little sod....


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Weight was 1640 +driver Matt (my mistake..


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*ok*

of course less than 25% loss i see he is running a h pattern box though,
any idea of what boost the car ran for 960 at huthe wheels ?
just interested its a huge amount of power nort of 2bar im sure and probably race gas ,many thanks.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

adriansut said:


> very nice ,i also run a big borg on a 2.8,
> 960 hp at the wheels ,very impressive ,thats aprox 1200 flywheel.
> may i ask what fuel and boost were used for thoes numbers .
> impresive machine ,good work.


2 bar and running on ethanol it's about 1080 ATF with nos on top


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

nailsgtr600 said:


> 10's at Totb with a terminal of 137mph @ *10.76* or 10.8 with a weight of a massive *1740kg* without driver I think... That was on pump fuel.. And full road trim So I'm guessing around 750hp on lowish boost and rwd!





nailsgtr600 said:


> My weight was *1640 without driver* and my terminals was 136-137mph with 60fts at 1.880





nailsgtr600 said:


> Weight was *1640 +driver* Matt my mistake..


That's some rollercoaster diet you put your car on in the course of 1 day Rich 




nailsgtr600 said:


> No competition Matt, I was just comparing from an event I was at... And having only ever ran at two events in my life I thought I'd add a little from what I saw on the day..(which was the three cars I mentioned)


But you're doing it with selective memory Rich.



nailsgtr600 said:


> Either way.. My weight was 1640 without driver and my terminals was 136-137mph with 60fts at 1.880 10.76,
> Due to low base fuel pressure I ran low boost at around 750hp on pump!


*Your best figures were 10.84ET 137mph 1.770 60ft.* It's still on the TOTB website mate so it really doesn't add with what you're saying.



nailsgtr600 said:


> For your terminals of 140 and the turbo issues you'd be prob running similar power on the race but with a much better gearbox setup with flat shift!


No Rich, my car is heavier and therefore would require around 70+ ATW (100bhp as I said) to reach those terminals. I didn't just pluck the chart out of the air to match what I'm saying; it's proven, just because you don't believe it and it doesn't match what you did, doesn't make it wrong.



nailsgtr600 said:


> The drag strips the best way to gauge hp in my eyes as the terminals don't lie and dyno operators do! With the power you've got now I guess you'd be hoping for 160+ mph depending on weight Matt?


Ok, so now we're actually getting to the real issue. What you're actually insinuating is that Mark lied; just because on the car's very first outing where everything kind of worked, it didn't produce the results expected from the claimed power. I could have quite easily said the same about your very impressive 2.6 engine that produced just shy of 1000bhp on pump fuel but I didn't, I accepted that you had gearbox issues and were running low-ish boost as you said. I had no reason to doubt you but it would appear that you have every reason to doubt me and Mark's word. You've seen the pictures of the turbo and were next to us when we had issues with the ECU/E888 but that somehow relates to the car just not having power. And you say you're not in competition? Why is it acceptable for your car not to produce the results it's apparently capable of but not for mine?

For the record, again, I'm pretty sure my car was running around 8-850ATW at TOTB which is consistent with the boost we were running.

With regards to the future, I'm aiming to run 8s with a car that weighs over 1800 wet and with driver. Have a look at the chart and tell me what power I need to achieve it? As far as I can see, I'd need to produce 1050WHP and have a terminal in the low 150s.



nailsgtr600 said:


> With regards to the tyres id love to.. Sadly the car isn't in any state ATM...


Yes, ATM...

Basically what I'm saying is; look at the chart, the figures for my car match and yours (whichever figures you eventually settle on) don't - you were either running more power or less weight IMHO.

Edit: Apologies for going off topic Steve, you can have the mods delete these posts if you wish.


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

Car is looking awesome @ bayside gtr


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

adriansut said:


> of course less than 25% loss i see he is running a h pattern box though,
> any idea of what boost the car ran for 960 at huthe wheels ?
> just interested its a huge amount of power nort of 2bar im sure and probably race gas ,many thanks.


No gas was used for that power but u seen the size of the turbo then u will understand where the power is coming from :chuckle:


----------



## adriansut (Nov 30, 2012)

*big turbo*

oh yes thats a big turbo (similar to my own)i can see where the power is coming from lol.
are you going to be using your nitrous system to help spool the turbo up ?
thanks for answering and nice car.


----------



## JoyceHill9i (May 15, 2015)

Its a beast man!


----------



## ontheline (Jul 13, 2015)

bayside gtr said:


> H pattern dog box wanna beat previous record of the car which it still holds in uk


just out of intrest who and when holds this record.


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

ontheline said:


> just out of intrest who and when holds this record.


Wayne Armsden from last year I believe 9.3 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Just a quick update engine is being fully rebuilt as wasn't what it was so starting a fresh and building a monster of engine which WILL be capable of running mid to low 8's ))


----------

